# Help with Aerator Style



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Guys, 
Need some help here. I have a retention pond in my backyard that is managed by my HOA. (that is a PIA) but another story.
They have decided to put in a aerator behind my house to help with flow and air to the pond, I guess. 
Now it sounds like a stupid complaint but the fountains they use in other areas in other ponds are very loud and echo the splashing sound of water through the neighboorhood.
The issue for me is my shift work has me sleeping at odd times thorugh the day and really could stand to not have the loud sound of rushing water constantly day in day out.
I explained this to them and they explained that a fountain is needed, which it is their right and do not have an issue with that.
They did agree to entertain suggestions on my of a less intrusive fountain which would more circulate the water with the fountain shooting in the air but asked for my input on it. The area is probably 30 to 50 foot across behind me and opens to a main lake area with another fountain.
Any input on what style fountain would work to move and aerate the water , without the large shooting fountain or water spraying into the air would be greatly appreciated.
From my research of the ATAC website I was thinking a Torrent Style Fountain nozzle would be best suited for my area but not real sure if others exist.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

here ,s your answer AIR PUMPS, they have them on e bay for bigger ponds, and do a better job than a water pump. just type in pond pump. or pond air pomp.guy down the raod has one and it works great, all you see is air bubbles.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A bottom diffuser air pump system does a much better job of providing aeration to the water than a fountain does. You still have an electric driven air piston pump that has to sit somewhere that does have some noise level.

I suggest you or the HOA call ATAC for a recommendation. That's what they do.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. Will be suggesting this

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

A boiler style fountain sits lower in the water rolls the water up out of it "looks like boiling water" instead of a fountain spray. They work really well and should not make as much noise.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Rusty thanks. That's what I was referring to as well. I was told a torrent fountain is what it was called but looks like we are on the same page. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Erie, a fan in your bedroom will take a lot of the bothersome noises away. I'm so used to mine that I have a hard time sleeping on vacations (to quiet).


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

If the HOA is paying for it, why in the world would I change my habits and waste my electric???
Was looking for an input on a style.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry ErieRider, Must have read your post wrong!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

How deep is the pond? How many acres? What is the shape?

Fountains consume large amounts of power and for the most part provide little aeration more than a few feet deep. Repair can be expensive and they can be damaged by ice. They provide little benefit reducing muck buildup as well. Some people think they look pretty and like the sound though.

Bottom diffuser aeration provides greater aeration in ponds over 5' or so deep and consume far less power for the amount of air they deliver. Repairs to the compressors are inexpensive are fairly simple, rebuilding a rocking piston type is like $30 parts and an hour of time every 5 or so years. Maintenance is limited to yearly cleaning/replacement of the diffuser (possibly every two or three years) and blowing out or replacing the air filter twice a year. Their sound level is dependent on the compressor type and cabinet they are housed in...nearly silent in some cases. Compressors can be installed literally miles from the diffusers/pond.


----------

